# Are there any buckskin ponies?



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't own any ponies and know very little about them, but I got to thinking about all the pretty ones I've seen at shows or on websites and it dawned on me that I couldn't recall seeing any buckskins. Is there a reason why most of them seem to be bay? Or is it just my imagination.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 22, 2008)

I do not know how to post pictures but if you go to our website filipowiczfarm.homestead.com and on the stallions page we have a double registered aspc/amhr stallion Filipowicz Just In Time who is a buckskin. Click on were it says Filipowicz Farm and that will take you to our web site.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 22, 2008)

I have one...

Wa-Full Benita AMHR/ASPC 38" Behihan daughter. She has these adorable teddy bear ears















Then this girl, maybe she will turn out a deep deep buckskin?

Royal Aztec Princess






Classic Under...possibly (big possibly) amhr hardship ...






Here are photos of the Filipowicz stallion i will post for them..


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll got check out your website now. Thanks!

And Leeana, I forgot about Benita. Don't know how I managed how to do that! OH!

So, next question:

Anyone got one that is not double registered AMHR? How about showing me a 46" buckskin pony?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 22, 2008)

I too don't know much about the ponies but have to say after seeing many on here I wouldn't mind having one or two





Little King Farm has a gorgeous ASPC buckskin stallion:

Woodmeres Been There Dun That


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a buckskin ASPC/AMHR mare, Martins Mardi Gras Sunset.






Her first foal, a buckskin filly, went National Champion Weanling Filly Over this year at Nat'ls.

Sunset has been ultra sounded in foal to Jinx for an August foal.

Here is a picture of Irish Hills Wa-Full Benita that I took when I bought her from Getitia.






Leeana you bought another filly



! Tell us about her!


----------



## Lewella (Nov 24, 2008)

You're new girl is a black and white Leanna - possibly a smoky black but definitely black! (I've seen her several times)

Lots and lots of Buckskins around -

I have a triple bred Rock "E" buckskin pinto two year old filly

Bellevue Farm has several - http://www.bellevuefarm.com

Royal Pony Farm as Leanna mentioned has several http://www.royalponyfarm.com

Hopwood's Pony Ranch has several - http://www.hopwoodponyranch.com

Don Chegwidden has oh...at least a dozen - http://www.chegkimponies.com

Stone Pony Farm also has a couple - http://www.stoneponyfarm.com

Wa-Full Farm has a few - http://www.wa-fullfarm.com

Uncle Slim's Pony Farm has a gorgeous buckskin pinto filly - http://www.americanshetland.net/uncleslims/

And those are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head and worn out from a busy weekend!


----------



## ctinsley (Nov 24, 2008)

We have 3 full sisters that are buckskin pintos that we purchased from Hopwood's Pony Farm. The oldest was hardshipped into AMHR and was a 4 time National Top Ten, one will be hardshipped this coming year the youngest the following year.


----------



## Enchantress (Nov 24, 2008)

Both ASPC.

My stallion. Little Kings Monopoly






Filly. Rhapsody's For-Reign Elegance


----------



## Lmequine (Nov 24, 2008)

I just hauled in a very pretty buckskin ASPC stallion from IA to TX. Dust Buster O.K. is at least 43" tall and is now owned by Jeanne Zander of Bar Z Ranch in Brenham, TX. I have shown several buckskins with one going HOF in halter, Cheg -Kim's Pass The Buck, he is 45". Don Chegwidden has the nice buckskin stallion, Jeremy's Buck Rogers VB that is a bigger pony and sire's a lot of buckskins. They are not as common as other colors but there are some out there!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's one of the prettiest buckskin ponies I know of:






His name is *B&L's "Lil's Diamond"*. He is double-bred Rock E and owned by Lee and Barb Martin. We had the pleasure of having him at our house this past summer to breed some of our larger mares.




(I've never actually measured him, but I would guess him to be about 41".)

We also own the National Champion Weanling Mare from the AMHR over division, *Strasslein Pearl of Great Price* (double registered ASPC/AMHR). Unfortunately, I don't have a picture of her from Nationals scanned yet, but here is one of her baby pics.






And here's buckskin pinto filly that should mature in the Classic Over Division, *Strasslein Mardi Gras Still Pickled*.


----------



## Erica (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a few, though mine are both smaller are coming three and in the 37-38

Little Kings Pretty Kitty - a daughter of Woodmeres Been There Dun That

AMHR/ASPC











WallStreet Hersheys Mary Lynn - a daughter of Wall Street Rock E Heads Up, a Rock E son

She's just ASPC now but in the spring when she turns three she'll be hardshipped.


----------



## Technicolor Pony (Dec 3, 2008)

We have one, but when we got him, the winter hair was already starting to show



, so I didn't get any slick summer pics.... but watch out next year! lol... Anyway, here's our guy...


----------



## squeaky (Dec 4, 2008)

Lisa Strass said:


> Here's one of the prettiest buckskin ponies I know of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin's also had one of his sons, who I believe was about 43" tall, Martins Diamond Rolex who was unbelievible both confirmation and color. He was a rich buckskin color. I am not sure who owns him now, but whomever it is, they have one nice pony.

Amanda


----------



## Lisa Strass (Dec 4, 2008)

squeaky said:


> Martin's also had one of his sons, who I believe was about 43" tall, Martins Diamond Rolex who was unbelievible both confirmation and color. He was a rich buckskin color. I am not sure who owns him now, but whomever it is, they have one nice pony.
> Amanda



Rolex was bought, and I believe is still owned, by Jeanne McClanahan of Texas. And I agree, he is another nice buckskin pony!


----------



## Boinky (Dec 5, 2008)

wow he's gorgeous!!! that photo makes him look likea breyer horse..he's so muscular and the coloration and movement..lol i had to look twice.


----------



## Treciah (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't keep up with my forum reading but I know Anita who has Braeburn's Shetlands down in Florida has a very fancy modern pleasure buckskin mare which is probably an over pony. She is sired by the black bay Green Acre's Cocky Corkscrew and out of Braeburn's Spring Melody a palomino mare who is maternal halfsister to M.A.M. Music Miss Melody HOF. So there are larger buckskin ponies too



and this is one I would LOVE to own, but not in my budget.


----------

